# Help! I have what i believe to be a pregnant guppy, she is however acting strange?



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

I have 6 guppies (4 female-two male).
and 3 platy (2 female-1 male).
One of my female guppies as it says in my title is i believe pregnant. she is acting strange by often staying at the bottom, away from other guppy + platy. she is also 'breathing' rapidly, is this normal?  

Thanks for any help, advise.


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

BumP-------


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Test your water for ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates and post your numbers here so we can see what's going on in the tank. Also, what size tank is it? Is the tank fully cycled? 
How long has she been doing this? It could be that she is about to birth but it could also be some kind of stress or bullying by another fish.


----------



## phat fish (Aug 25, 2007)

yup shell be just fine once she has the babies make sure u seperate themimediately into the breader net or heavly plant your tank...the momy guppie wll eat her own babies...cold love lol...be sure if you heavly plant you make sure the guppies has plenty of places to hide and once they are born a great food to feed then is first bites its in a green package, you shoudl feed the new borns a couple times a day


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Ya also feed them baby brine shrimp (BBS) to give them a growth spurt.

Frozen or live is good.


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

ok, im going to the pet shop any day soon to have a test-tube of my tank water analyse. my tank holds around 50 litres. my tank isn't fully cycled, i used a 'bactinet' substance to give what the pet store said 'a head start'. 
sadly one of my platy females died this afternoon.  

i put her into a tub to take a look and found tht fry (dead) where comming out near to her 'sex' fin. i understand however that i few fish will be lost through the cycle.

Back on subject, my female guppy seems content, she is feeding well but often goes to the bottom and begins to 'beath'. i will monitor her daily to see if it continues.

ps: Also thanks for the tips on how to feed the fry.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

To answer your question, no, heavy breathing is not normal. She is under quite a bit of stress, as you can imagine trying to survive the cycle and being pregnant is quite a strain on her system.

I would add an air pump to help oxygenate the water more. Also, you need to be feeding her quality food that gives her energy, not just flake food, if you are. Bloodworms, brine, etc, are a couple good choices.


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

ok, im hoping to get some brine shrimp for the fry so if i get a larger quantity i can also feed them to the adults. thanks for the help. i will try and make her feel more at home =P


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Hopefully she is fine and will survive.


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

yes hopefuly. =)


----------



## platydude (Sep 8, 2007)

how do i get my 2 females and 1 male tri color platy to mate??
i think one is pregnant but im not sure


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

just wait they will breed and your platies probably are pregnant. she will be really fat


----------

